# Post your "Budget" SS



## Airskank (Jun 15, 2008)

Looking for around 250USD max spent on your SS conversion or purchase.  

I'm buying an old Lotus 4000m later that is going to be converted. Looking to keep it all under 200$


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

I stopped shifting for a while. That was pretty cheap.


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

It should only cost as much as the singlespeed conversion kit. ($30+tax at performance) That will leave you with about $160 left over. You can use the remaining money for: a better wheelset or cranks (depending how much you want to lighten the bike).


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## SquishyPanda (Jul 19, 2010)

wjphillips said:


> It should only cost as much as the singlespeed conversion kit. ($30+tax at performance) That will leave you with about $160 left over. You can use the remaining money for: a better wheelset or cranks (depending how much you want to lighten the bike).


I think he means $250 total, including bike.

I think mine is a bit over, but I could have paid less if I hadn't gotten into a bidding war over the frame with my uncle, who was trying to buy the frame for me as a surprise >_<


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

TroutBum said:


> I stopped shifting for a while. That was pretty cheap.


Get out of the SS forum


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

Old frame of my dad's that I converted for my brother. It has since been taken back apart but it was fun while it lasted. New fork, crankset, wheels, headset, bars/stem, saddle all for around $100 spent after diggin through the parts bin.


----------



## akpirate (Sep 24, 2007)

Hows this for budget build.

From this:









To this:









Yes, there are gears on it currently for winter (1x7), but it will return to being a single speed once the snow stays cleared. It is too much to try and go from cutting through 2,3,4+ inches of snow one minute to riding on ice the next and back again w/o cursing constantly if I was SS-ing it. I'm not some kinda complete SS masochist. :eekster:

Anyway, about the bike. I found this wreck at the bottom of a small canyon near where we live while on a hike with our girls a while ago. The next day we came back, walked up the creek and I backpacked the bike out. The bike has apparently been down there awhile. I originally had thoughts of either rebuilding it for one of the girls or salvaging what parts were still working for the kids bikes, but after I had some bad problems with my other bike (ie a catastrophic crash) I decided to give this bike a new life. One side of the rear triangle was tweaked kinda hard, so I had to use a long rod levered against the seat tube to straighten it. For the most part most of the pieces came off my other bike that I retired and from my spare parts bin. The studded tires and cables are new though and I had to have the steer tube extended 2" otherwise a minimum investment for a not to shabby a beater. The bike is a GF Mako most likely a very late nineties/ early 2k model since it had no mounts whatsoever for discs.

FYI for any of you hawkeyes that can see the chain length is pretty darn short in the pic. For lack of a chain guide to keep the chain from popping off while in the lower gears I had it shortened.


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

awesome!!


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Bought the frame and fork and seatpost collar for $100 and a 12 pack of beer and I had the rest in my parts bin.


----------



## TicTac (Oct 3, 2010)

Here's mine with a slight thread derail (I posted this question in another forum but got no reply)

I installed a 1/8" single speed chain and the extra thickness is making it rub against the bashgaurd and make some noise. Is there a way to prevent this or is this just normal?


----------



## Airskank (Jun 15, 2008)

SquishyPanda said:


> I think he means $250 total, including bike.
> 
> I think mine is a bit over, but I could have paid less if I hadn't gotten into a bidding war over the frame with my uncle, who was trying to buy the frame for me as a surprise >_<


How do you like those Panaracers? I had the XC 26ers on my EX9 I loved them. Light and grippy. I really like to dig into turns and feel most tires don't allow me to do that.


----------



## Airskank (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah, I was looking for SS bikes that people put together for really cheap. There are so many threads with everyone's boutique 2k plus bike that I thought this would be a nice change. It's also my current project


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## J. Fragera (Apr 16, 2008)

akpirate said:


> Hows this for budget build.
> 
> From this:
> 
> ...


Ummm... That bike has the paint scheme from '09 to present. It's from the "Classic Hartails" section. I think you made out better than you think. They are low end of the spectrum, but the frame and geometry is pretty much the same on all of their hardtail frames.

Nice haul! :thumbsup:


----------



## RQ1 (Jan 29, 2008)

I might have overachieved on the sub $250 criteria. I probably have $50 wrapped up in this little deathtrap.










A $20 adapter to get rid of the original one piece crank:










A $20 Raleigh provided the new crank, bottom bracket, Araya wheels and sweet Biopace chainring:










And there you go, one fully functional Huffy Single Speed:










It needed a little old skool hotrod pinstriping:










I don't ride it much these days since I've invested in a slightly better SS (Deadeye). But it lasted a whole season of Michigan singletrack with no failures. I still take it out once in a while to remind myself how terrible the brakes are.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

can'tputt said:


> Here's mine with a slight thread derail (I posted this question in another forum but got no reply)
> 
> I installed a 1/8" single speed chain and the extra thickness is making it rub against the bashgaurd and make some noise. Is there a way to prevent this or is this just normal?


I would guess your get up is designed around a 3/32 or whatever chain, so the 1/8 eats up too much space and rubs. Since I gather the rubbing is light, maybe a trip to a hardware store for some washers would space things out enough that you won't have problems.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Under $150.










Actually the fullbike version which is 18 speed is only $75.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Conversion kit: $19.89
New grips: $ 4.00

That's all I spent. Didn't cost anything to take stuff off.

Bikes dirty in the photo, as I took them minutes after my first ss ride a few years back.


----------



## SquishyPanda (Jul 19, 2010)

Airskank said:


> How do you like those Panaracers? I had the XC 26ers on my EX9 I loved them. Light and grippy. I really like to dig into turns and feel most tires don't allow me to do that.


They're definitely one of the lighter 29er tires out there. I'm not a very good rider so I can't give a well-educated performance review on them, but they've certainly been reliable. I'm running them tubeless right now and mostly ride on pavement (campus bike) but in all my bashing around (I can't bunnyhop to save my life so I just sorta smash into curbs) I haven't had any burps and only one puncture that sealed itself up right quick (Stans is amazing).


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

RQ1 said:


>


i think that raleigh is a better frameset than the huffy, it can be upgraded with v-brakes too. your biopace chainring reminded me of my unfinished Fisher, i better finish it and post it here too. :thumbsup:


----------



## jjgalligan (Aug 22, 2010)

*ss cannondale*

Here is my budget ss conversion. Started with 95 f1000 cannondale then removed everything not needed. Added specialized cranks and a ss conversion kit. I noticed there are not many cannondale ss. Headshock is a nice addition to take out the harshness of the front end while still being stiff and light weight. Weighs about 20 lbs or so. Very light. Also a 20t in rear. Absolute blast to ride. Also added 27 in bars which are a added welcome over the 24 in. Well here it is. Hope to pimp it out with some future lighter parts and a little gold here and there. I've got $80 in the conversion.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

SquishyPanda said:


> I think mine is a bit over, but I could have paid less if I hadn't gotten into a bidding war over the frame with my uncle, who was trying to buy the frame for me as a surprise


That's some funny sh*t right there.


----------



## akpirate (Sep 24, 2007)

J. Fragera said:


> Ummm... That bike has the paint scheme from '09 to present. It's from the "Classic Hartails" section. I think you made out better than you think. They are low end of the spectrum, but the frame and geometry is pretty much the same on all of their hardtail frames.
> 
> Nice haul! :thumbsup:


Cool, thanks for the tip. I did google GF bikes when I first got it home with it, but didnt really turn up a year of production for it just a few images with the name, along with some sorta MTBR reviews that didnt quite match. Then I just sorta took a guess at the age.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

My Rockhopper Comp I purchased new in 6/90. I spent less than $250 to make it an SS if that counts. Put on a used Fleabay SS wheelset with Spot bolt on hub and Avid 7's. Has a Rock Shox Judy XC I added in 95 with Englund Air Cartridges. Ground down the dropouts a bit and the magic 34/20 gear fits just fine with no tensioner. Crank and Stem are the only original parts remaining.


----------



## Cygnus (Jan 7, 2004)

KDX: looks like you're frame has horizontal dropouts, is the singleator necessary?


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Cygnus said:


> KDX: looks like you're frame has horizontal dropouts, is the singleator necessary?


For me, yes. Here's why: 
When I tried without it, the wheel would slip when moved back. I tried to use a tugger, but could not find a QR long enough/strong enough (and I have many of them) to keep wheel solid, as the Klein dropouts are pretty thick.

I like keeping the wheel all the way forward, and without perhaps a half link, I couldn't. I also wanted to swap cogs around (the kit came with a sizes to try), so I didn't have to futz around with chain length with the tensioner.

Also, I was going on the cheap, so the tensioner solves a few problems without spending more money.

Eventually, I'm sure I'll purchase more SS specific parts. But the current set-up works just fine, and hasn't tossed a chain off-road.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

@KDXdog
I love that fork.

I thought QR is work best only with vertical DO.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

KDXdog said:


> For me, yes. Here's why:
> When I tried without it, the wheel would slip when moved back. I tried to use a tugger, but could not find a QR long enough/strong enough (and I have many of them) to keep wheel solid, as the Klein dropouts are pretty thick.
> 
> I like keeping the wheel all the way forward, and without perhaps a half link, I couldn't. I also wanted to swap cogs around (the kit came with a sizes to try), so I didn't have to futz around with chain length with the tensioner.
> ...


try a Salsa tandem skewer. They're much longer.


----------



## RQ1 (Jan 29, 2008)

fishcreek said:


> i think that raleigh is a better frameset than the huffy, it can be upgraded with v-brakes too. your biopace chainring reminded me of my unfinished Fisher, i better finish it and post it here too. :thumbsup:


Yeah, if the Raleigh wasn't so tiny, it would have been pretty decent. Can't fault the Huffy too much, though - it has nice long horizontal drops, and the frame is "guaranteed for life". So I got that going for me.

When I looked at the Biopace chainring, I thought - that's never going to work. The chain tension varies with the rotation of the crank. But I tried it anyway, and over several hundred trail miles, I never dropped it once. And I do really like the way it affects the pedal stroke. I run 38 x 17, which is a little tall for me, but the reduced effective ratio during the power part of the stroke makes it climb like a much lower gearing.

RQ


----------



## Mike Gager (Jul 30, 2010)

SeaBass_ said:


> My Rockhopper Comp I purchased new in 6/90. I spent less than $250 to make it an SS if that counts. Put on a used Fleabay SS wheelset with Spot bolt on hub and Avid 7's. Has a Rock Shox Judy XC I added in 95 with Englund Air Cartridges. Ground down the dropouts a bit and the magic 34/20 gear fits just fine with no tensioner. Crank and Stem are the only original parts remaining.


what size frame is that thing?


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Mike Gager said:


> what size frame is that thing?


22"


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Cheap. light enough*

My first SS. Its about $300 worth. Bought and sold parts on E-Bay. My nephew is new owner


----------



## mattsmyname (Feb 10, 2011)

mid-90's scott frame, I think. I had to buy a Velo compression bottom bracket because the old one was cross threaded(and came out with a grinder and a sawzall), so that plus the bike was about $150. It's worth at least a 3rd of that. It mostly holds up the kegerator and is an integral part of my dust collection system, but she might get some dirt time now that I'm kicking a nasty habit.


----------



## kaiser2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Just finished, under £200 and weighing in at 17.89lbs










Another oldie


----------



## tylerw (Dec 7, 2009)

got my mom talked into riding a bicycle to and from work. ill put more money into it if she keeps up with her plan.


----------



## rockhopperss (Feb 21, 2011)

Frame, fork, headset, stem, bar, bar ends, brakes, brake levers: $20
Crank, SS conversion kit, BB, Chain: $100ish 
Tires/tubes: $20 
Wheels had laying around came on a bike I bought for frame, rebuilt rear wheel so: $50 max.

Thats under $200  Frameset was almost a steal, craigslist find! All other parts not mentioned were in the parts bin so to speak. Cables are from a $5 walmart cable kit  Not the best cables, but more than I need on a budget SS...


----------



## vemeno (Nov 27, 2010)

kaiser2 said:


> Just finished, under £200 and weighing in at 17.89lbs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kaiser2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Cheers vemeno, its a cannondale 3.8 series frame. Got the frame for £5 and decided on the budget weenie build. Its a lot handier than the spec suggests, rides nice and fast but not exactly for the roughstuff.


----------



## WVBikr (May 18, 2009)

Late 90's C'dale killerV 700 need to pick up a masterlink to get a little slack out tensioner is maxed and is to close to frame to push chain up. Prob around $115 or so in it.


----------



## FastFix (Sep 29, 2007)

Mine. Frame was a trash pick, cranks 40, freewheel 20, the rest was parts bin. I've beat the hell out of this old Montgomery Ward's bike and it won't die. Heavy as hell but hey, cheap and fun like my women and beer!

Dammit image wont upload.


----------



## flashmatrix (Mar 18, 2010)

Before

I bought this 93 Trek 930 off craigslist for $35. Replaced the busted rear derailleur with a spring tensioner. Stripped all the gears and went S.S. I then bought some parts, but also had lots laying around from previous builds. Wanted a decent little commuter/street bike. 
Overall, the bike cost me $125 including the bike.....


















After.


----------



## Bajamike (Jul 15, 2009)

Bought this Gary Fisher off craigslist for $200. Spent $30 on some welgo w01 clipless pedals. I swapped out the stem, chain and tires off my other single speed. Total investment $230. Not to bad for a 20lb bike.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

KDXdog said:


> For me, yes. Here's why:


First off, I want your Klein.

Secondly... your problem with wheel slippage isn't necessarily the skewer length, but the skewer cam. Yours looks like an open cam skewer and they suck. Enclosed cams might be the solution you need.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

This one was paid forward/gifted to me-can't get much more budget than that (only cost me te gas to go get it,plus I met a kool new friend). Now that I went and built a much...more elaborate...SS,this one will be used to treat noobs to SS rides,noobs to their first rides,etc,etc :thumbsup:

2010 Dawes Deadeye:


----------



## cpolism (Mar 20, 2010)

add another Trek 930 to the list. 1999. $250 for all the new parts I found. I know it's somewhat expensive, but considering what could have been upwards of $800, this is a budget for me.


----------



## Surly Gentleman (Aug 9, 2010)

'93 marin bear valley

cost less than $100 to convert to ss


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

longhaultrucker said:


> This one was paid forward/gifted to me-can't get much more budget than that (only cost me te gas to go get it,plus I met a kool new friend). Now that I went and built a much...more elaborate...SS,this one will be used to treat noobs to SS rides,noobs to their first rides,etc,etc :thumbsup:
> 
> 2010 Dawes Deadeye:


*EDIT*

*That came across wrong! Truely sorry about that. I think it was a blessing in both cases! Someone cared to pay it forward and you were blessed with the oppotunity to buy a new set up of your own.*

I had a budget SS a year ago when I bought my GT Peace. That pretty much went out the window after about 2 days when i started buying more crap for it and then slipped on the black side and started trying to become a WW. Budget? What budget?


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

1SPD said:


> Funny, you got the pay it forward set up and now have a new Vassago as well! (right?)


Ah,how quickly one judges something when they know not whole story 

Here we go again...
For 25 months,I was red-flagged by the federal government as "unable to work due to spinal injuries,DO NOT HIRE" (pulled right from my 'background check'),so "they wouldn't let me work",forcing our family of 4 to live on often less than $1200 per month that she made,because this disabled vet also couldn't get approved for any kinda benefits other than food stamps ("they wouldn't pay me either"). So,I put my much loved and 9 year old Monocog on eVilbay to sell to help my family. Dude pays forward Deadeye,feeling bad for us.

Fast forward 3 whole days,and with absolutely no warning it would happen,I get my answer as to whether "they" would allow me to return to work or not,in the form of an SSDI approval letter,stating "Due to the unpredictable nature of the injury and when it 'acts up',causing temporary paralysis" I was approved and would begin drawing benefits in a "couple months"...so in short,our financial situation had been bad (compared to the $80G per year I had earned for so long) for over 2 years,he paid it forward,it changed,I'm passing it on along.

Sooo.....what made you so special as to be the oversee'er of what's right and wrong with my life,eh? So are you my judge now? :nono:

Edit: OK...this sounds a bit "pissy",that wasn't intentional,didn't know how else to word it,sorry


----------



## pbbreath (Dec 3, 2008)

My buddy and I went together to build this Single Speed. Cost us $25 for the craigslist frame and the rest was all garage leftovers.

90's something specialized M4 + Marz Z1 dropoff 5" coil fork = All mountain fun until one day it breaks and kills one of us.

Sadly this is the only picture I seem to have of it. Jump to teeter toter.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

pbbreath said:


>


AWESOME pic!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Dude, wasn't judging. I read your blog. By all means you deserve the paid forward bike. Hell, I think you deserve more than that. It sucks that the gov does what it does and gets away with it. I think I would have lost my mind if it happened to me. I honestly don't know how you made man. By all means, I am very happy for you. 

I also think it is awesome that there are people in this world that still believe in paying it forward and I am sure you will pass it along as well. I also think it is awesome that you were able to get a much nicer bike after all. I tell ya, GOD will provide. We may not understand all the details but we can only have faith that he has a plan. 

Sorry if it came off that way. i really didn't mean for it to sound like that and I certainly did not mean for it to come across as you took advantage of someone giving you a bike.

No harm done. I think you came across alot more calmly than I would have with your comment! Now get back out there and ride that new Jabber!


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Man do I have bucket loads of egg on my face...I'm sorry I got so defensive-not an excuse,but lately one about has to on certain mini-trucking forums,I lost my head. Hope you can forgive as easily as I can assume the worst  

Ah well,the government...I was pretty down about it all towards the end,I'm just happy (for my family more-so than myself) it's over now-at least until they re-evaluate me in three years,LOL!

And yeah,He (God) will,an has provided exactly what we needed,right when we needed it,so eloquently it could not have been dumb luck (I'm a believer in Him anyways,so I didn't believe in luck to begin with  ). AND,He saw to it that it all came about perfectly timed for us...had SSDI been just handed to me 26 months ago,I no doubt would have blown it as it came,and we would have been divorced,as it is,we learned to better budget what we have (by we,I mean me  ),and she and I have a Him based marriage that's just awesome now. OK,I don't wanna offend anyone,so I'll stop preaching,LOL!

The Dude who gifted it to me is an awesome new friend with a huge heart of his own,how could I not pass it along? :thumbsup: 

If you ever find yourself in SW Virginia,I owe you a slushy cold Mt Dew (Pepsi,Coke...whatever your taste),but that's as hard a drink as I have


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Good on you guys(1SPD, and longhaul). Good to see The Big Man acknowledged. Where in SW VA are you longhaul? I semi-often find myself in Roanoke visiting family.

On the topic at hand, I'm always on the lookout for a budget SS conversion victim.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm about 3 hours or so out of Roanoke (Roanoke be where my S10 came from though :thumbsup: ),right between the Appalachian School of Pharmacy and the Grundy School of Law (both supposedly semi-famous),if you follow I81 South from Roanoke to exit 118C (in Christiansburg/Blacksburg),HWY 460 West,then follow 460 all the way to Grundy,VA,you just passed me,at the only red-light between Grundy and Richlands. Let me know if you're gonna be out more towards Abingdon or Bristol,VA,or Bluefield VA/WV,see if we can hook up for a bike ride :thumbsup:


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm in Knoxville, so I'd pass right by there. Thanks for the offer! I'll be in touch next time I find myself going through that way.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Small world,eh?  My folks live out in Bristol,so it wouldn' be a humongous thing for me to go out to ride the VA Creeper (rail trail...),and I try to hit Blacksburg a couple times per year on the other end (of where you pass right by) in the Pandapas Pong Rec area's trails too (NOT railtrails  ).

I may even be making it out close to your way ths summer too,to hit a couple mini-truck shows (I just missed one in Morristown last weekend :madman: ),LOL! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Put me up for the night and I would consider driving out there for a nice Saturday morning ride some time this summer! Could head out there on a Friday evening, hang out, get up and ride and head back Sat afternoon or something. I always wanted to ride out in Blacksburg ever since going there to visit a girlfriend ages ago (she was in vet school out there).


----------



## e46junkie (Jan 25, 2011)

*budget rockhopper*

Just picked this up on the local CL on tuesday as is for $50... Currently broken down for a good cleaning and conversion in process! It's in descent shape. Bad pic from the listing...

Will post in a few weeks once I have it together. Will spend $20 on new seat, bolt skewers, using takeoff handle bars and knobby tires from my 2005 stumpy. I should probably replace the brake lines as well.

I could probably sell the copilot and blackburn rack for $50 once I clean it up, but have a 18 mo old who will love it!


----------



## e46junkie (Jan 25, 2011)

*attachment didn't make it first time...*

Hopefully it shows up this go around


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

e46junkie said:


> Hopefully it shows up this go around


I swear that bike is on Portland's craigslist and I'd also swear it is not a SS.


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

thats why he says "broken down for cleaning and conversion in progress"...or some such rot...


----------



## e46junkie (Jan 25, 2011)

98% complete as of last weekend... waiting on some smaller chain ring bolts to come in prior to removing the outer ring. I don't have the tools to get to the inner ring.

I put on a new bar, grips and tires from my newer stumpy as I upgraded it to a riser. The seat was picked from the 'take off' bin at the lbs for $10. The spacer kit was from a length of PVC from the depot. Right now, I'm running 32 x 15(from the cassette) and it's a little too much for carrying the 18mo old in the child seat that came with the bike. In the process of breaking apart the cassette to pull the 17t. 

here's what I have into it right now...
Bike and child seat - $50
seat- $10
tubes - $8
PVC - $3
Tires, bar and grips from my parts bin
bmx chain ring bolts - $6


----------



## coreyzupka (Apr 21, 2011)

Tunturi frame ( finnish ), with a shimano 16t freewheel and a shimano 32 t chainwheel and crank. Currently I have to use my old derailer to act as a chain tensioner, but I have ordered one (not sure which, I forgot) from my local shop. Should be here in about week. My set up works pretty well for where I ride, and I use my bike for everyday riding too. Its nice for flat and hills but really works well off road. Only problem I have with my derailer is that I get a little bit of chain slippage when I apply to much downward pressure, but it still gets the job done for now. As for the price, I paid 100€ for the bike, and it only cost 40€ for the freewheel, chain and crank set ( we will see how the crank set last ), and then I removed some gay looking fenders it had originally, as well as a super heavy rear wheel lock, kickstand (lol). 

What I have in mind for the future is to paint the frame, disc brakes, some new pedals with straps, new bars and grips, possibly a saddle, bash gaurd and new fork.


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

94 Diamond Back Apex...

2nd Post, 1st SS. 32X17


----------



## gfmama29 (Aug 17, 2010)

Add another Trek 930 to the mix!


----------



## coreyzupka (Apr 21, 2011)

Did you make the chain tensioner? If so, mad props.


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

coreyzupka said:


> Did you make the chain tensioner? If so, mad props.


Yeah dude... hats off... that chain tensioner rocks!! (if it works...)


----------



## gfmama29 (Aug 17, 2010)

Yep I made it. It is still being perfected. I looked here for homemade tensioners and got some ideas and went to work. I drew it out on paper and cut it out to see if it would line up properly. I then traced that pattern off to a piece of treadplate I had laying around. Cut it out with the plasma cutter and then cleaned up the edges on a bench grinder. bent to get the correct alignment. drilled and tapped for a M5x.8. Took the cog off of my old derailleur and bolted it all together.

It actually went through another evolution last night. I removed the cog and used a nylon bushing with some nylon washers on either side to keep it alaigned. If it works better I may change it over to teflon.


----------



## knoxuni (Jan 3, 2011)

what is the cheapist way to convert to a ss?


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

Mine was $110. Chainring, chain, tensioner, cog, spacers, grips.


----------



## Surly Gentleman (Aug 9, 2010)

knoxuni said:


> what is the cheapist way to convert to a ss?


stop changing gears...

seriously though, i bought spacers, rear cog, chainring and chainring bolts. i got lucky and didn't need a tensioner but you could always use your old rear derailleur to save some $. others here have manged to break their cassettes to get the rear cog, you don't have to get a new chainring if you can use the sizes you already have and spacers can be made from pvc pipe...


----------



## pbbreath (Dec 3, 2008)

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/16...-Speed-Parts/Sette-Single-Speed-Tensioner.htm

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/16...d-Parts/Sette-Single-Speed-Conversion-Kit.htm

Taaaadaaaa!


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

My jump into the singlespeed world goes like this ...
access/performance frame $85
firex crank/BB $70
titec carbon seatpost $50
26t steel ring  $10
14t surly cog $20
race face bars $20
do I need to figure in new cables, housings, grips and the like? Maybe another $30?
fox float 100rlc, on-one wheels, BB7s, lightly used xt chain, stem and saddle all out of the parts bin. I'll take a pic if'n you want.
I'm not sure it'll replace my mmmbop, but I still like her pretty nice.


----------



## knoxuni (Jan 3, 2011)

I am wanting a SS to ride to school and work so i want to do it cheap as possible


----------



## Surly Gentleman (Aug 9, 2010)

....


----------



## Surly Gentleman (Aug 9, 2010)

knoxuni said:


> I am wanting a SS to ride to school and work so i want to do it cheap as possible


what are you converting?


----------

